# DML Ta 152C the beast



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Last week I finished the 1/72 scale DML Ta 152C and had never before built a modern injection molded kit with so many fit problems as this one.
I have built DML kits before and expected some problems but this kit was a chore to build, and like the other DML kits this one does look good finished.



















agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You're a better man than I am, Agentsmith. I crushed mine in my bare hands and hurled it into the garbage halfway thru the build.

I suspect they pantographed the parts from their 1/48 kit down to 1/72, and did it_ very badl_y.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John,

I nearly ''flew'' my model into the trash can a few times during this build.

When I nearly flipped out was when the model built, painted, and decaled, I was trying to dry fit the tail wheel strut to the fuselage and it would not fit no matter what I tried so I looked at a few of my reference books and quickly discovered the kit part was molded front to back! I then went to my kit stash and pulled out my 1/72 scale and 1/48 scale DML Ta 152H kits and looked at the tail wheel struts and they are also incorrect.
On my Ta 152C I used a tailwheel from an old Heller Fw 190 model built years ago instead of the kit part.










agentsmith


----------

